

Ask HN: Is there a way to get access to my comment voting history? - macrael

I tried to find a way to contact pg directly to ask him, but couldn't. Anyone know if this is possible? I'd like to analyze my personal voting record. I know I can find my saved stories, but would like to see voted upon comments as well.<p>At some point it would be interesting to get access to other people's voting records as well, but I hope that isn't easy to come by.<p>For those curious:<p>My goal is to look at whose comments I've been voting on, and overlay that information on their usernames whenever viewing comment threads. I want to give personal context to the users on HN. Essentially I want to mark commenters with my personal contributions to their karma.
======
orky56
It seems like PG wants people to vote on the content with less biases than
before i.e. not knowing how it's been voted. If you now introduce the bias of
how you have typically voted for that user, once it again it may affect how
you vote for that comment.

Each vote is independent of the last vote essentially.

------
jcr
Thanks for posting the "why" for the curious, but I'm curious what you are
trying to achieve?

~~~
macrael
I think it might make HN a smaller place. Because the current design of the
site puts so little emphasis on usernames, it is difficult to know if a
comment I am reading is coming from someone I've read before. Just as in the
real world there are some people who I listen to more carefully than others,
I'd like to discover who those people are here.

The current voting system shows us on a comment by comment basis what is liked
most by the entire community of HN. I'd like to be able to see who _I_ like on
a person by person basis.

